# Blue screen of death. Driver IRQL not less or equal.



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, since I built my pc I have often gotten a blue screen when playing games (League of Legends). I dont know what gives me the blue screen, but I downloaded a free software to help me with the problem. The software gave me this information:

Dump file: 020713-19171-01.dmp
Crash time: 07.02.2013 10:52:43
Bug Check String: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code: 0x000000d1
Parameter 1: fffffa80`8d16b478
Parameter 2: 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3: 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4: fffff880`051d3dd0
Caused by driver: usbehci.sys
Caused by adress: usbehci.sys+1dd0
Processor: x64
Crash Adress: ntoskrnl.exe+7b340

I built my computer myself and honostly I dont know a lot about it. 
My computer is running Windows 8. Processor: Intel Core i5.
I got 16gb memory. 
Powersupply: 500W
If you need any more information just ask me  Thanks!


----------



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually when I look at the program 3 drivers have causes the BSOD so far. 
The drivers:
usbehci.sys 1 time
tcpip.sys 1 time
ntoskrnl.exe 9 times.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are all Windows drivers and not likely to be the culprits. We will need to analyze the stack for 3rd party drivers causing conflicts. Please follow the instructions below to help us do so. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


-----


----------



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello and thank you for the answear. Here is the zip. file. 
I think something more is wrong. My system will not let me update my Windows 8. 

View attachment Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recommendations:*
I recommend removing the following software. It interfaces with your hardware in ways that may cause problems with the power schemes and result in crashes. 
```
Start Menu\Programs\MSI\OTPService
Start Menu\Programs\MSI\Super-Charger
```


I see BitDefender involved in nearly all your crashes. Remove BitDefender and re-enable Windows Defender to see if stability increases. BitDefender Support - How to Remove BitDefender​

*Re-Enable Windows Defender* 
Click in the lower left corner of the desktop to open the *Start Page*. 


Type *Action Center* and click *Settings* to open Action Center.


Click on *Security* to expand the Security area.


Wait a minute to let the Security area refresh to show Security vulnerabilities.


You should see a message to *Turn on now* for Windows Defender. Click the *Turn on now* button. 


Make sure *Windows Firewall* is also turned on.


In Defender, click the *Update* tab, and then click the *Update* button.


*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers.

*MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 21:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)*
Realtek HiDefinition Audio driver (file labelled as Creative Audio Driver)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MBfilt64.sys*

*NTIOLib_X64.sys Sun Oct 4 19:28:48 2009 (4AC94BD0)*
MSI Afterburner driver (known BSOD issues with Windows 7) Also found to be a part of MSI Live Update 5
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*

*WPRO_41_2001.sys Mon Nov 7 14:04:48 2011 (4EB847F0)*
CACE Technologies WinPcap Packet Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WPRO_41_2001.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Mar  2 08:10:56.498 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]MBfilt64.sys                Thu Jul 30 21:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]NTIOLib_X64.sys             Sun Oct  4 19:28:48 2009 (4AC94BD0)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]WPRO_41_2001.sys            Mon Nov  7 14:04:48 2011 (4EB847F0)[/B][/COLOR]
asahci64.sys                Wed Jan  4 22:08:19 2012 (4F053043)
ISCTD64.sys                 Fri May  4 18:44:01 2012 (4FA477D1)
RTKVHD64.sys                Tue Jun 12 04:02:32 2012 (4FD713B8)
ikbevent.sys                Tue Jun 12 13:22:18 2012 (4FD796EA)
imsevent.sys                Wed Jun 13 19:35:28 2012 (4FD93FE0)
HECIx64.sys                 Mon Jul  2 16:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
e1c63x64.sys                Thu Jul 12 15:46:10 2012 (4FFF45A2)
dump_storahci.sys           Wed Jul 25 20:30:35 2012 (5010ABCB)
rtwlanu.sys                 Wed Aug  1 03:42:36 2012 (5018FA0C)
bdfndisf6.sys               Tue Aug 28 08:25:03 2012 (503CD4BF)
gzflt.sys                   Wed Aug 29 08:52:43 2012 (503E2CBB)
trufos.sys                  Fri Sep  7 08:08:07 2012 (5049FFC7)
bdfwfpf.sys                 Wed Oct 17 06:12:10 2012 (507EA09A)
avchv.sys                   Wed Oct 31 11:05:22 2012 (50915A52)
intelppm.sys                Mon Nov  5 20:55:02 2012 (50988A16)
AtihdW86.sys                Wed Dec 12 10:20:30 2012 (50C8BCDE)
atikmpag.sys                Wed Dec 19 12:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
atikmdag.sys                Wed Dec 19 13:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
avc3.sys                    Fri Jan 11 10:55:29 2013 (50F05211)
avckf.sys                   Fri Jan 11 10:59:30 2013 (50F05302)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb 14 13:01:04.460 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
NTIOLib_X64.sys             Sun Jan 17 19:31:59 2010 (4B53C81F)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Jan 23 07:44:03.706 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
PdiPorts.sys                Mon Apr 16 11:59:56 2012 (4F8C5E1C)
intelppm.sys                Wed Jul 25 20:26:48 2012 (5010AAE8)
AtihdW86.sys                Tue Aug 21 20:26:37 2012 (5034435D)
atikmpag.sys                Thu Sep 27 19:12:52 2012 (5064F994)
atikmdag.sys                Thu Sep 27 20:14:57 2012 (50650821)
avc3.sys                    Thu Oct  4 09:23:55 2012 (506DAA0B)
avckf.sys                   Thu Oct  4 09:28:03 2012 (506DAB03)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MBfilt64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WPRO_41_2001.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asahci64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ISCTD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RTKVHD64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ikbevent.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*imsevent.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1c63x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dump_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*rtwlanu.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bdfndisf6.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*gzflt.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*trufos.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bdfwfpf.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avchv.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avc3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avckf.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*NTIOLib_X64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PdiPorts.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AtihdW86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmpag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikmdag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avc3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avckf.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Mar  2 08:10:56.498 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030213-22437-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]1 days 1:07:36.265[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bdfwfpf.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bdfwfpf.sys
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!FwppTruncateStreamDataAfterOffset+52 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {80000000, 2, 0, fffff88001b996d2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000080000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001b996d2, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!FwppTruncateStreamDataAfterOffset[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb 28 13:42:01.160 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\022813-19156-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]13 days 4:03:51.721[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808ddac060, 2, 0, fffff800c36de16c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808ddac060, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800c36de16c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Feb 15 09:37:28.642 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021513-21140-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 13:39:49.880[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+34264 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1A, {41201, fffff68000066f48, 9270000169a9c867, fffffa800cafd200}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000041201, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff68000066f48
Arg3: 9270000169a9c867
Arg4: fffffa800cafd200
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1a_41201_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb 14 19:56:49.988 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021513-18875-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 6:55:01.611[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by :[B]atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+d836 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]50, {fffffa8092d56880, 0, fffff88003ead836, 2}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa8092d56880, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88003ead836, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_atikmpag+d836[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb 14 13:01:04.460 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021413-41781-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]1 days 16:44:38.503[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+19a )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa980360421b, 2, 0, fffff800cb545b0a}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa980360421b, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800cb545b0a, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Feb 12 20:15:30.763 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021313-31468-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]1 days 9:53:35.444[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+208 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa98035df460, 2, 1, fffff800abaf1670}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa98035df460, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800abaf1670, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb 11 10:21:05.062 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\021113-27359-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]4 days 7:28:27.569[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808de02060, 2, 0, fffff803a948616c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808de02060, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff803a948616c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb  7 02:51:45.632 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020713-19171-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:15:48.272[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci!memset+80 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffffa808d16b478, 2, 1, fffff880051d3dd0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808d16b478, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff880051d3dd0, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  League of Lege
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_usbehci!memset[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb  7 02:35:22.939 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020713-24500-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:04:52.579[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffffa808cf8f530, 2, 0, fffff88001d42295}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808cf8f530, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001d42295, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Feb  7 02:29:42.508 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020713-30015-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]2 days 12:58:10.963[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808d6021e0, 2, 0, fffff801036f016c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808d6021e0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff801036f016c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb  4 13:30:27.059 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020413-24328-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:10:53.700[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808d5ac760, 2, 0, fffff80232c7716c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808d5ac760, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80232c7716c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb  4 12:18:58.155 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020413-29484-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:53:48.795[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808de871e0, 2, 0, fffff803d9c8616c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808de871e0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff803d9c8616c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Feb  4 06:24:33.671 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020413-24796-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]1 days 1:01:53.346[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808d5af460, 2, 0, fffff80329cdf16c}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808d5af460, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80329cdf16c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Feb  3 05:21:51.627 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\020313-30734-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
System Uptime:[B]0 days 11:13:44.096[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+19a )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa98069eda0b, 2, 0, fffff80250f4eb0a}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa98069eda0b, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80250f4eb0a, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Jan 23 07:44:03.706 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\012313-49968-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16384.amd64fre.win8_rtm.120725-1247
System Uptime:[B]3 days 0:00:28.165[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808ddac760, 2, 0, fffff802428f61bc}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808ddac760, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff802428f61bc, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Jan 17 11:19:52.161 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011713-20093-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16384.amd64fre.win8_rtm.120725-1247
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:18:59.811[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808ddaf460, 2, 0, fffff802efae41bc}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808ddaf460, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff802efae41bc, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Jan 17 08:54:18.139 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011713-29437-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16384.amd64fre.win8_rtm.120725-1247
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:01:14.789[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808ddae4e0, 2, 0, fffff801776ef1bc}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808ddae4e0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff801776ef1bc, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Jan 17 07:52:21.939 2013 (UTC - 7:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_03_02\Thomaso\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\011713-41796-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16384.amd64fre.win8_rtm.120725-1247
System Uptime:[B]3 days 20:34:31.426[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by :[B]NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+145 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]A, {fffffa808de01460, 2, 0, fffff8023ba781bc}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa808de01460, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8023ba781bc, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  LMS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: [B]3400[/B]
  BIOS Version                  V10.6
  BIOS Release Date             09/21/2012
  Manufacturer                  MSI
  Product Name                  MS-7751
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

I still get the BSOD. Is there any way I can check the hardware?


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

First, it is not helpful to post back and let us know that you are still having problems and that is all the information you provide. We need to know whether you have done the steps in previous posts and what the results were. 


Second, can we get the latest reports? http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​

Third, the problem may be memory or hardware related based on your previous bugchecks. Please provide the following information about your hardware so we can check compatibility:
Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.

Run some memory related diagnostics:


> *NOTE:*
> *If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*



Run display device memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.Display device memory tests​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM with Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​



-----


----------



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, I dont know what I did, but the BSOD never appears anymore. I have been updating drivers and I upgraded my hdd (becouse the old one was from 2006 or something - only had 8mb Cache). 
The old harddrive was upgraded from vista to 7 and lastly to 8, so I had A LOT of old windows files ( I dont know if deleting the old files fixed it) 
I downloaded Slim Drivers (a very good program for updating drivers). 
When the BSOD stopped I had upgraded my harddrive and windows wouldnt boot. It asked me to choose another operating system, and I found that there were 3 different windows 8 on my machine. It was regular windows 8, windows 8 2. and windows 8 4.
The windows 8 2 is the only one working, and I never get BSOD on it. 

I still have some problems with my computer. When I recieved my new hdd I copied all old files from the old one (windows files too). Maybe this have caused the hdd to not work properly. I think the cache is capped at 8mb when it is supposed to be 64mb. Is there a file from the old hdd causing this?

My second problem is my speakers. When I connect my speakers to my pc a buzzing sound appears. The speakers works properly with my phone and other computers, and other speakers are working. 
The speakers name is Logitech X-230.

Thanks for all the help. My system is finally working only with the 2 problems.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

A few things:



> I downloaded Slim Drivers (a very good program for updating drivers).


3rd party driver updating programs are generally a very large no-no. They are known to install buggy, out-of-date, incomplete drivers. Always stick to the manufacturers website when updating drivers. It only takes a few more seconds but guarantees you the latest working drivers for your devices.



> When I recieved my new hdd I copied all old files from the old one (windows files too).


This is definitely a cause for issues.



> My second problem is my speakers. When I connect my speakers to my pc a buzzing sound appears. The speakers works properly with my phone and other computers, and other speakers are working.


Most likely a driver issue, especially if you're using a 3rd party program. It could also however be a grounding issue.

My recommendation overall is to completely format your new hard disk and reinstall a CLEAN version of Windows (no dragging over old files, no Windows.old, etc). Get your drivers from the manufacturers website.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Thomaso (Feb 7, 2013)

That was quick 

Slimdrivers is a Microsoft gold certified partner and had a lot of good reviews so I thought it was safe. I used to check for updates on the manufacturers websites, but I often had problems finding them (for example: the driver links above writhziden helped me with didnt work.). Slimdrivers found more than 10 outdated drivers I dont even know where to look for. Do I have to go through every driver I have and check them on the manufacturers websites? 

The reason I copied the old files from the old hdd to the new one was becouse I wanted them free/cheaper. I bought a computer 5-6 years ago with vista(later upgraded to 7 and lastly 8).I used the harddrive from that computer in the new one for 3 months before cloning them all over to a new harddrive. 

Anyways...

Grounding fixed speaker issue, thanks! 

My only problem now is that my 64mb cache hdd only uses 8mb. Maybe i will need a clean windows installation for that...

Thanks again for helping me!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

My pleasure.

For example, for drivers, let's create a hypothetical situation real quick as an explanation:

Motherboard - Asus

So any driver such as chipset, USB, network, etc... you'd go to the Asus motherboad product page and download the drivers from there. If you have a sound card, navigate to the manufacturer website.. such as Creative, Asus, etc. If you have onboard, get it from the motherboard product download page.

Video card - AMD HD xxxx

So you'd navigate to AMD's website.

etc etc

Regards,

Patrick


----------

